# Tdap Vaccine



## mfaz72 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a pt that has just had a baby.  My OB Dr. wants to give her the Tdap vaccine.  The pt is not getting it in the hospital.  She will get it in the office a week after delivery.  Is there a way to code it so it would not be included in the postpartum global fee?


----------



## vikki91015 (Mar 19, 2009)

*tdap*

i would bill it with a 59 modifier indicating that it is a separate procedure and also put a secondary diagnosis related to woundcare if that is why she is asking to receive injection.


----------



## pamtienter (Mar 19, 2009)

If she is just coming in for the injection, the vaccine and administration can be billed. You shouldn't need a modifier.


----------

